# The Seattle Chamber Music Society



## CampOfTheSaints (Dec 11, 2007)

Attention Chamber Music Lovers!

I have just made an exciting discovery! 

I currently live in Phoenix, but I am making plans to move to Seattle. Well, as I was checking out the Seattle arts and culture offerings online, I discovered a web site, www.seattlechambermusic.org which is home to the Seattle Chamber Music Society, which hosts the Seattle Chamber Music festival (Winter & Summer). 

What is so exciting about this, is the RECORDINGS that they sell online, of LIVE, Chamber Music performances, recorded at their Summer and Winter festivals. When you go to their web site, you click on "shop" and then "recordings" and you can listen to samples online. When I listened to some of their samples, I knew these were GREAT RECORDINGS, and I picked up the phone and ordered some.

Let me tell you guys, these are HIGH QUALITY CD's, at budget prices ($8.00 to $12.00 per CD). Well, I recived my order in 3 days!!!!!!! 

That's right, 3 days! 

One of the CD's I bought, was a double CD (2) called, "Sample of Live Performances Volume 4, which has on it.....

Disk 1. 
Joaquin Turina, Trio for Violin, Cello, and Piano in B minor.
Aram Khachaturian, Trio for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano.
Dmitri Shostakovich, Quintet for Piano and Strings in G minor.

Disk 2.
Robert Schuman, Quintet for Piano and Strings in E-flat Major.
Anton Arensky, Quartet for Violin, Viola, and two Celli.
Witold Lutoslawksi, Variations for Two pianos on a Theme by Paganini

THIS CD IS FANTASTIC!!!!! 

The playing is wonderful, and the sound quality of the recording is so good, it sounds as if you are in the front row, right next to the Cello. I am VERY HAPPY with these recordings, and I have added their web site as my home page here. So, if you like, just click on to my profile, and click on to my homepage and you will go right to the Seattle Chamber Music Society web site.

If you love chamber music, I recomend that you check these guys out.


----------



## Gladiator (Dec 4, 2007)

Love your bottom quote


----------

